# help with productive flounder gigging spots



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

hey guys,

would some of you be so kind as to point me in the right direction for flounder gigging? i live in the pace/milton area, and i am looking for some well known/productive spots for gigging. i just don't wanna go out blindly and would really appreciate any help any of you vets could give me.

thanks a lot,

jonathan


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Good luck, you have a better chance of a member letting you sleep with his wife before him giving up his flounder spots. Just keep an eye on this section and you will eventually put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

Your assignment, get out there and find your own spots and report back in 5 years. No details required, just one of the two following options: 1. I found them flatties. or 2. Still lookin.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Try Garcon point, a friend of mine says he does pretty good over there. i don't know if they've shown up yet, i've seen some report from DI on here. Just have to give it a shot. Watch the tide it makes a differance i think.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

There are plenty of spots not far from you. Just go an try your luck. Its allways fun


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

These guys are right, ya gotta just get out there and do the trial and error thing. Everyone has their own version of perfect conditions but
try it on an incoming half to full tide. As long as you are on the water, you have a chance.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Take me and I'll show you mind, sold my rig last year


----------



## feebleoldman (Feb 23, 2011)

I plan to be down in Dauphin Island Alabama in April to wade / gig. Will post pictures when I return if weather cooperates.


----------

